# Win free Animal Crossing: New Leaf amiibo cards from Nintendo of Canada / AC World!



## Justin (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey everyone!

You may or may not be aware that in my spare time I happen to also run Animal Crossing World, TBT's little sister site for various news articles and guides on everything Animal Crossing. I don't make a lot of announcements about it on here typically, but I've got a very special opportunity to share today for our Canadian users in particular.

Nintendo of Canada recently reached out to Animal Crossing World interested in sponsoring some content about the Welcome amiibo update to Animal Crossing: New Leaf which released last year. And as you might know, one of the highlights of the update is the addition of fifty returning villagers with some new amiibo cards.

Well, guess what?! *Nintendo of Canada is providing Animal Crossing World with fifty packs of Animal Crossing Welcome amiibo card packs to giveaway to our Canadian readers, and TBT users are invited to enter too!*





If you reside in Canada and have a Canadian mailing address, I highly recommend *clicking here to head over to the giveaway article at Animal Crossing World where you can enter our giveaway by commenting with your favourite new feature in the Welcome amiibo update.* Unfortunately Nintendo of Canada can only ship prizes within Canada, but if you're not from Canada please help spread the word with any folks you know from Canada who can enter!

To go alongside the giveaway, I also worked with Nintendo of Canada on producing a short video highlighting some of the best new features in the update which you can check out below. If for some reason you haven't gotten back into Animal Crossing: New Leaf with the update yet, now's a good time to catch up on everything new.






You can also check out a short "unboxing" (the cards aren't really in a box...) video showing off the cards you can win in our giveaway:






_P.S: In the interest of full transparency, I do want to be super clear that the videos and giveaway are "sponsored", aka Nintendo of Canada did compensate and provide me Animal Crossing merchandise to produce them. I'm able to give away these free amiibo cards to you guys too as part of this though, so I hope you'll forgive me for the brief promotion in exchange!_

Cheers,
Justin


----------



## Jake (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm from Canada !!


----------



## mayoranika (Mar 28, 2017)

I wish I could enter, but I'm not from Canada. :/ Seems like a great chance for other Canadians though, good luck to you all!


----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 28, 2017)

Maybe I can actually win something.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

Woohoo!!  Go Canadians! 
I am sure to enter. Thanks for hosting this!


----------



## ccee633 (Mar 28, 2017)

Yay! I live in Canada!


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm Canadian but I don't even have an NFC reader for my DS so if I enter and somehow win I'll feel like a dick


----------



## Ichiban (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh Canada!






(ninty pls lower switch prices in NS ty)


----------



## Barbara (Mar 28, 2017)

Jake said:


> I'm from Canada !!



Don't lie, Jake.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 28, 2017)

go canada!


----------



## Trundle (Mar 28, 2017)

OH MY LORD JUSTIN this makes me wanna give you da succ


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2017)

Sparro said:


> I'm Canadian but I don't even have an NFC reader for my DS so if I enter and somehow win I'll feel like a dick



I mean... They're cool to collect anywwy.... Go for it if you want!


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Mar 28, 2017)

Do you have to make an account on that site to enter?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 28, 2017)

Dang Canadians, first you get free healthcare and now you get free Amiibo cards?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Mar 28, 2017)

Tom said:


> Dang Canadians, first you get free healthcare and now you get free Amiibo cards?



You got a problem with that, eh?


----------



## Justin (Mar 28, 2017)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Do you have to make an account on that site to enter?



You can just comment as a guest if you'd like, just be sure to use a valid email so we can contact you if you win.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 28, 2017)

I live like ten minutes away from Canada...Does that count? I'm part French-Canadian too! <3





_I'm also pathetic. Good luck to anyone who enters though, this is a pretty cool giveaway for those of you who can enter._


----------



## vel (Mar 28, 2017)

Sparro said:


> I'm Canadian but I don't even have an NFC reader for my DS so if I enter and somehow win I'll feel like a dick



i'm moving in with you, buddy


----------



## RedRum2514 (Mar 28, 2017)

omg nooo!! why must I live in australia, why?!


----------



## kikotoot (Mar 28, 2017)

Yay for the OG home and native land!


----------



## Dolphishy (Mar 29, 2017)

Entered! Thanks for the heads up about this!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 29, 2017)

hey justin, you should pester nintendo to actually get japan to reprint series 4 packs


----------



## Pinkbell (Mar 31, 2017)

So sad no cards for me.. guess time pack bags go to the Canada I keep hearing about lol


----------



## Bowie (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm really happy that Nintendo themselves have acknowledged this community!

Let's hope they didn't check out the forum, though, 'cause they'd break off the deal with you lot in a second.


----------



## NataliaLikesNewLeaf (Apr 2, 2017)

Damn... I'm not from Canada... But Good Luck Anyway Canadians,


----------



## Noir (Apr 5, 2017)

I NEED TO MOVE TO CANADA NOW.


----------



## Justin (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey everyone, a quick reminder that entries to this giveaway are scheduled to close around the end of day this Monday, so this weekend is almost your last chance to enter. Enter if you can, and if you're not in Canada, please share with any friends who can!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 19, 2017)

is the weekend over yet can we remove the banner now


----------

